# My son and his nun



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Couldn't resist sharing these photos of my son Daniel and his beloved nun, Guinevere. She is one of the sweetest pigeons we've ever had and likes to sit on shoulders.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely pics. Very beautiful bird.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous pictures, BirdMom .. very pretty bird and a very handsome son!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Birdmom, 

What a sweet bird I have always had a special fondness for nuns myself too. I almost bought a black and white pair the day I got my first runt pigeon. Had I not seen the runt in all it's glory that day, I would have two nuns probably right now. 

Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh what a cute bird! It's adorable.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

My is she a beauty! Your son is one lucky lad having such an adorable pidgie! I'm going to say it again, This board has the best looking birds


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you on all counts.  Daniel fell in love with the nuns when we attended our first pigeon show last fall and we let him buy a pair. The cock, Lancelot, is black and white. They are big, beautiful, friendly birds. If I'd known how nice they were, I'd have gotten some before.

Unfortunately Guinny, who looked perfectly normal when we got her, turned out to have an aspergillus infection. She's been on anti-fungal medication for four months. It was nearly cleared up as of last month. We've one more vet check to go. The vet warned us she might not be able to lay after being on the anti-fungal, but happily she laid her first set of eggs in February and her second set this week. We had to pull them, of course, because of the medication. The vet also told us we shouldn't let her raise chicks this year because the stress of raising them could cause the fungus to start growing again if there is any left in her system. But we're hoping to foster her eggs out to another pair once she's off the meds.


----------

